# help to set the timing on a 1.8 8v



## vw62rag (Dec 6, 2006)

hello, so i finally got my 87 golf 1.8 8v running, it had a bad timing belt. so now im trying to figure out how to time it. i have used the search and i cant seem to find a for sure way to set the timing with a timing light. can someone please explain the procedure to me or maybe a link on how to do it ? thanks in advance.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: help to set the timing on a 1.8 8v (vw62rag)*

Pull the coolant temp sensor plug (should be the blue one on top the outlet in front of the motor), pull the plug from the tranny and time it to the mark.


----------



## vw62rag (Dec 6, 2006)

i also read somewere that i should rev it to 3000 rpms, 3 times to reset the computer than have someone hold the rpms at 2300 rpms, than time it while its held at 2300 rpms. is this necessary ?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

It's not a Digifant motor, or should not be for that year. Just get it warmed up and set the timing with it at idle.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1









Thats for a 1.8t. This is just a 1.8....and digi started in 87 IIRC. They used both digi and cis for a few years.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vr2jetta)*

Your answers lie within this link


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2SnowPilot)*

DON'T post the url of the link or your post will be deleted.....


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_DON'T post the url of the link or your post will be deleted.....
...


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

I've hidden the link so it's not obvious... Hoping people get the link before it's deleted....


----------



## e30edward (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2SnowPilot)*

That link is helpful. Thanks. 


_Modified by e30edward at 12:34 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2SnowPilot)*

Thanks for the links. very helpful to a first time Audi owner.


----------



## pewpewlasers (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1988Audi80NA)*

is it cis or digi?
MAKE SURE THE CAR IS OUT OF GEAR BEFORE YOU DO THIS OR IT WONT WORK AND ULL HAVE TO START OVER
k thnks
CIS
- Take the green plug out of the top tranny, youll see a sharp arrow pointin
down towards your flywheel, get yourself a 19MM, it might be a 12 point or a regular, turn the crank ( hopefully you have a friend to watch in the hole in the top of the transmission for you) if not just turn the motor till it feels like you just passes a compress stroke and check the mark on the flywheel....... Once you have the motor at tdc its time to set your cam timing
- ON Cis, on the back part of the Cam gear towards the valve cover their is a tiny dimple, turn the cam with your trusty 19mm until the dimple lines up with side of the Valve cover, now turn it very slightly past that point to compensate for when you tension the belt, because itll move about a tooth.
- Loosen the 15mm on the tensioner get your awesome tensioner tool (if you have one) if not get a 3 or 4mm allen wrench to stick in one of the 2 holes.
- Once you have the timing belt up over the came gear and around the tensioner, intermediate shaft blah blah ( im gonna assume youve timed something before in your life) tight the 15 mm nut down just a little bit, now with a 15mm open wrench and your 3mm allen key wrench, jam the 3mm allen wrench in one of the 2 holes on the tensioner and lift as hard as you can while tightening the 15mm nut with your wrench. Once its tight you may have to losen the nut and pull up on the tensioner a bit again to get it the rest of the way, unless your totally boss and get it the first then hi5.
- ALMOST THERE. now grab yourself a 13mm wrench, take the distributor cap off the distributor and just pull it aside, also disconnect the hallifex sender plug. if you look down on the distributor ring youll not a small line/notch, you need the rotor to line up center with that so your igntion timing is set at tdc as well for an easy first start.
There is a 13mm hold down nut on the distributor its kinda of a pain to get on, just fanagle the wrench around until the nut is JUST LOOSE ENOUGH to move the distrubutor around, dont take the bolt out or youll hate yourself for ever.
Turn the dist. until the rotor lines up in the center of the notch ( doesnt have to be exact your gonna change it again in about 5 mins if everything goes as planned) go ahead after you have it lined up and snug the 13mm bolt down just a tiny bit to hold the distributor in place.
Put your distributor cap back on and make sure the hallifex is plugged back in, as well as the vacuum line ( if it has one). make sure you have your firing order right its 1-3-4-2 I believe , if not its 1-3-2-4 eh w/e been awhile ull get it
-START HER UP
after you have her started, check where your idle speed is at you probably want it at about 850 or 900 ish, depending on where its idling youll have to advance or retard the ignition time to get your idle this also eliminate the LOL OMG I NEED A TIMING LIGHT TO TIME A 8V, die in a fire ANYHOW Losen your good friend the 13mm nut one more time, slowly turn the distributor left or right till you reach your desired idle, Now carefully tight the nut down the whole way keeping the distributor in place as u do so. wham bam your done unless you got vaccum leaks fuel leaks and lord knows what else these cars will throw at ya, anyhow i beileve cis or cis-e is something like 7+-1 degrees advanced when ur all said and done, dont worry about the timing light, however save it for a digi car cuz they can be gay.
GL
if its digi just say so and ill type one up for that too
Good luck ill be happy to help with anything else if need be
Sorry for all the horrible spelling and grammatical errors i typed this in about 10 mins sitting here thinking you probably wouldnt care, if i missed something someone flame me or add it ok bai


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pewpewlasers)*

1)put ur motor on TDC....#1 piston should be all the way up remove green cap on tranny and u should see the V pointing to the dot on the flywheel








2)After this check ur cam sprocket...dot on inside of sprocket should be even with the front of valve cover like this...








3)remove distibutor cap make sure rotor is pointed to #1 in firing order like this(ull see a small line on edge of distributor, rotor should be like an 1/8 to the right of it.








4) Tighten belt put all the cover crapola back on and start the car..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








With this setting it should be at 6*btdc


----------



## pewpewlasers (Jun 12, 2009)

^ what he said hes got all sorts of fancy pictures and such


----------



## vwfye (May 9, 2000)

thanks! i've needed this to try as nothing else i've done has brought my car's power/mpg back to spec.


----------

